# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Agricultura de Conservación (FAO)

## gpacheco

El objetivo de la Agricultura de Conservación (AC) es lograr una agricultura sostenible y rentable y en consecuencia dirigida al mejoramiento del sustento de los agricultores mediante la aplicación de los tres principios de la AC: una perturbación mínima del suelo; cobertura permanente del suelo; y la rotación de cultivos. La AC ofrece un potencial enorme para toda clase de tamaño de fincas y sistemas agro-ecológicos. Sin embargo, su adopción es más necesaria para los pequeños productores. Sobre todo aquellos que sufren una escasez aguda de mano de obra. La AC combina una producción agrícola rentable con una protección del ambiente, y la sostenibilidad; y se ha mostrado capaz de funcionar en un amplio rango de zonas agro-ecológicas y sistemas de producción. Ha sido percibida por profesionales como una herramienta válida para el manejo sostenible de la tierra. 
Es debido a este potencial alentador que la FAO promueve activamente la AC, sobre todo en economías en vías de desarrollo y emergentes. La AC solo puede funcionar de manera eficaz si se consideran las distintas áreas técnicas relacionadas con los principios de la AC de manera simultánea e integrada. Por lo tanto, personas de varias direcciones de la FAO tomaron la iniciativa de crear un grupo informal de trabajo compuesto por miembros de la Dirección de Producción y Protección Vegetal (AGP); de la Dirección de Tierras y aguas (NRL); y de la Dirección de Infraestructura Rural y Agroindustrias (AGS). Se entiende que la naturaleza multidisciplinaria de la AC siempre requerirá una diversidad de capacidades disponibles en la FAO para la promoción de la AC a nivel mundial.  *Fuente: www.fao.org*Temas similares: Conservación in situ de los Cultivos Nativos Se supervisará conservación y aprovechamiento sostenible del agua en proyectos especiales de irrigación Tumbes aprueba Sistema Regional de Áreas de Conservación Piura prioriza conservación de 17 áreas naturales Región Ucayali ejecuta proyectos de conservación por unos S/. 12 millones

----------


## gpacheco

_Agricultura de conservación (AC) se puede definir como un concepto para una producción agrícola que conserva los recursos naturales mientras al mismo tiempo garantiza una producción a un alto nivel y con buena rentabilidad económica. AC se basa en el fortalecimiento de procesos biológicos naturales encima y debajo de la superficie del suelo. Intervenciones como la labranza mecánica del suelo están reducidas a un mínimo absoluto mientras otros insumos de origen orgánico o sintético están usados en su óptimo de una forma y cantidad que no interfiera o haga daño a los procesos biológicos. La AC se caracteriza por tres principios interrelacionados:  
1. la perturbación mínima del suelo en forma continua
2. una cobertura permanente de la superficie del suelo con materiales orgánicos
3. una rotación diversificada de cultivos en el caso de cultivos anuales o una asociación de plantas en cultivos perennes._ 
La agricultura convencional "arable" se basa en la labranza del suelo como la operación principal. La herramienta más ampliamente conocida para dicha operación es el arado que se ha convertido en el símbolo de la agricultura. En el pasado la labranza estuvo asociada con un incremento en la fertilidad del suelo debido a la mineralización de los nutrientes del suelo como consecuencia de la aradura. Este proceso resulta en el largo plazo a una reducción de la materia orgánica del suelo. La materia orgánica del suelo no solo provee los nutrientes al cultivo, sino también, y sobre todo, es una sustancia crucial para la estabilización de la estructura del suelo. Por tanto, la mayoría de los suelos se degradan bajo una agricultura arable intensiva y prolongada. Esta degradación estructural del suelo resulta en la formación de costras y compactación y que conduce, al final, a la erosión del suelo. El proceso es dramático bajo las condiciones climáticas tropicales, pero se puede observar en todos los climas del mundo. La mecanización de la labranza del suelo, que permite mayores profundidades de trabajo y velocidades y el uso de ciertos implementos como arados, rastras de discos y cultivadores rotativos tienen efectos muy dañinos sobre la estructura del suelo.   _"La labranza excesiva de los suelos agrícolas puede resultar en incrementos de fertilidad a corto plazo, pero degradan los suelos al mediano plazo. La degradación estructural, pérdida de materia orgánica, erosión y reducción en biodiversidad son los resultados esperados."_ (T. Friedrich).   
La erosión de suelo que resulta de la labranza nos ha obligado a buscar alternativas para reducir el proceso de degradación del suelo. La solución lógica ha sido reducir la labranza. Esto terminó finalmente en los movimientos promotores de labranza de conservación, y especialmente cero labranza, particularmente en el sur de Brasil, Norte América, Nueva Zelanda y Australia. En el transcurso de las últimas dos décadas, se han mejorado y adaptado las tecnologías para casi todos los tamaños de finca, tipos de suelo y zonas climáticas. Se esta ganando, todavía, experiencia con esta nueva tecnología y la FAO está apoyando el proceso de cambio desde hace muchos años.    _"Al mantener el suelo cubierto y sembrando encima del "mulch" se protege el suelo y se mejora el ambiente de crecimiento del cultivo. La foto muestra soya sembrada en paja de trigo (una rotación adecuada) con una sembradora directa (con un mínimo de movimiento del suelo); sin quitar los residuos del cultivo previo."_ (J. Benites) 
La experiencia ha enseñado que estas técnicas, resumidas como métodos de agricultura de conservación (AC) son mucho más que la mera reducción de labranza mecánica. En un suelo que no ha sido labrado por muchos años, los residuos de los cultivos se quedan en la superficie del suelo y producen un mantillo de cobertura vegetal. Este estrato protege el suelo del impacto físico de la lluvia y el viento, pero además estabiliza la humedad del suelo y la temperatura cerca de la superficie del suelo. Entonces esta zona vuelve a ser un hábitat para numerosos organismos, desde los insectos grandes hasta hongos y bacterias del suelo. Estos organismos descomponen el mantillo y lo incorporan y mezclan para que formen humus y así contribuyen a la estabilización física de la estructura del suelo. Al mismo tiempo esta materia orgánica del suelo provee un mecanismo de amortiguación para el agua y nutrientes. Los componentes más grandes de la fauna, como las lombrices, proporcionan un efecto de estructuración del suelo y producen agregados muy estables además de los macroporos continuos desde la superficie del suelo hasta el subsuelo y permiten una infiltración rápida en caso de eventos de lluvia intensa.  
El proceso realizado por el edafón (organismos vivos del suelo), puede llamarse "labranza" biológica. Sin embargo la labranza biológica no es compatible con la labranza mecánica que elimina el proceso biológico de estructuración del suelo. Ciertas operaciones, tales como el uso del arado de vertedera o de disco, tienen un impacto mayor sobre la vida del suelo, que otras, p. ej. arados de cincel. La mayoría de las operaciones de labranza incrementa el contenido de oxigeno incrementando la mineralización de la materia orgánica, aunque sus usos están dirigidos a aflojar el suelo. Esto inevitablemente reduce el contenido de materia orgánica que es el substrato para la vida del suelo. Entonces, la agricultura con labranza mecánica o reducida o cero solamente es posible cuando los organismos del suelo asumen el cargo de la labranza. Esto, sin embargo, influye sobre el uso de agro-químicos. Los pesticidas sintéticos y fertilizantes orgánicos tienen que ser usados de tal manera que no causen daño a la vida del suelo.  
Como el objetivo principal de la agricultura es la producción de cultivos, entonces será necesario requieren efectuar algunos ajustes en el manejo de plagas y malezas con la AC. La quema de los residuos de plantas y la aradura del suelo son considerados necesarios principalmente por motivos fitosanitarios para el control de plagas, enfermedades y malezas. En un sistema con labranza mecánica reducida, basado en una cobertura de mulch y labranza biológica, se precisa desarrollar alternativas para el control de plagas y malezas. El Manejo Integrado de Plagas vuelve a ser obligatorio. Un elemento importante para lograr esto es la rotación de cultivos para interrumpir la cadena de infección y haciendo un uso amplio de las interacciones físicas y químicas entre las distintas especies de plantas. Los pesticidas químicos sintéticos, sobre todo los herbicidas, son, en los primeros años, inevitables, pero tienen que ser empleados con sumo cuidado para reducir los impactos negativos sobre la vida del suelo. Cuando se establece un nuevo balance entre los organismos del ecosistema de la finca (plagas y organismos benéficos; cultivos y malezas); y el agricultor aprende el manejo del sistema de cultivos, el empleo de pesticidas sintéticos y fertilizantes minerales tiende a reducirse a un nivel por debajo del sistema original "convencional".  _"La quema de los residuos de cultivos y malezas destruye una fuente importante de nutrientes para las plantas y potencial para mejorar el suelo. Los motivos fitosanitarios para la quema y aradura pueden lograrse mejor con las prácticas de control integrado de plagas, y la rotación de cultivos."_(FAO)  
Entendido así, la AC ofrece un número de ventajas a un nivel global, regional, local y de finca:   Suministra un sistema de producción verdaderamente sostenible, no solo conserva sino también mejora los recursos naturales e incrementa la variedad de biota, fauna y flora del suelo (incluyendo la vida silvestre) sin sacrificar rendimientos a niveles de producción altas. Como la AC depende de procesos biológicos para funcionar, mejora la biodiversidad en un sistema de producción agrícola a un nivel tanto micro, como macro. Campos de cero labranza actúan como sumideros de CO 2 y la AC aplicada a una escala global podría proveer una contribución importante al control de la contaminación ambiental en general y el calentamiento de la atmósfera en particular. Los agricultores que practiquen la AC podrían, eventualmente ganar créditos de carbono. La labranza de suelo es, entre todas las operaciones agrícolas, la que más energía consume Por lo tanto es la agricultura mecanizada la que más contaminación produce. La labranza cero en comparación con la producción convencional permite que el agricultor ahorre hasta un 30 a 40% de su tiempo, mano de obra y , , combustible fósil en la agricultura mecanizada. Los suelos bajo la AC tienen capacidades muy altas de infiltración de agua, reduciendo así el escurrimiento superficial, y por ende la erosión del suelo. Esto mejora la calidad del agua superficial y reduce la contaminación de la erosión del suelo. También mejora los recursos subterráneos de agua. En muchas regiones se ha observado que, después de varios años de AC, manantiales naturales, secos durante mucho tiempo, rebrotaron nuevamente. El efecto potencial de una adopción masiva de AC sobre el balance global del recurso agua no se ha reconocido totalmente todavía. La AC no es una agricultura de bajos rendimientos, al contrario permite rendimientos comparables con la agricultura moderna intensiva, pero de una manera sostenible. Los rendimientos tienden a aumentar con el paso de los años y con una variabilidad reducida.Para el agricultor, la AC es atractiva porque permite una reducción de los costos de producción, tiempo y mano de obra, sobre todo en los periodos de alta demanda tales como la preparación del terreno. En sistemas mecanizados, la AC reduce los costos de la inversión y el mantenimiento de la maquinaria a largo plazo. Las desventajas, a corto plazo, podrían ser los costos iniciales altos del equipo especializado de siembra, y la dinámica completamente nueva de la AC que requiere habilidades más sofisticadas de manejo, y un proceso de aprendizaje por parte del agricultor. La experiencia mundial de largo plazo ha mostrado que la AC no presenta menos, sino diferentes, problemas al agricultor. ¡Pero felizmente todos los problemas tienen solución! Particularmente en Brasil, el área bajo la AC está actualmente creciendo exponencialmente y ya alcanzó los 10 millones de hectáreas. También en Norte América el concepto ha sido ampliamente adoptado.  *Fuente: www.fao.org*

----------

